# reptails transport to UK



## Nemo Art (Dec 21, 2011)

Hello,

I'm new here. I'm from Poland and my English isn't good -> you'll tolerant for me

I have several questions:

1. If I buy snakes, for example 1. ball python and 3. boa constrictor - Does it must register that animals in Ministry of the Environment? In Poland it musts register all of animals from CITES anexe B within 14 days of the date of shopping. It costs 27zł = 5£. Does it's in UK too?

2. If I want go to UK with my dog - I must have dog's passport and preventive vaccination. Do I go to UK with my animals: snakes (boa constricotrs, ball pythons), lizards (lepoard geckos, varanus exanthematicus) and spaiders (for example: Avicularia mettalica, Poecilotheria regalis, Brachypelma albopilosum, angustum, smithi, emilia, nhandu chromatus, etc.)?
Do I have any passports, documents or permits?

Do you can explain to me?


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Poland is in the E.U. so you can move reptiles between the two countries without any problems.You will not need any permits to keep them here unless they are classed as Dangerous Wild Animals.They are venomous snakes,lizards and spiders as well as danderous birds and mammals.

To bring them here you should have documents saying they are captive bred in case you are stopped by French or British customs.This really is not needed but should make things easier if you are stopped.

If you have any C.I.T.E.S. annexe 1 animals you will need to bring the paperwork with you.


----------



## Nemo Art (Dec 21, 2011)

Ok

Thanks a lot!


----------

